# How playing an instrument benefits your brain



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

How playing an instrument benefits your brain


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, Potiphera! :tiphat:
I must proceed with all haste, and by the time I'm 102, I'll probably be Brain of Britain!


----------

